# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  شكرا جميلا

## aaddil

*شكرا جميلا  استاذنا ابراهيم عطية علي المعلومات القانونية المفيدة التي  توفرونها  في هذا المنتدي , ربنا يعطيك العافية ,, وكم يكون جميلا  لو  افردتم لنا حيزا لقوانين  الرياضة , وكرة القدم علي وجه الخصوص , الي جانب  الاطر القانونية المعمول بها في ادارة النشاط الرياضي عموما , وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤسسات الرياضية كالوزارة والمجلس والمفوضية والاتحاد وغيرها ,,  وما فات علينا في هذا الصدد ....:1 (26)::oao5: ولكم الشكر مجددا  استاذنا ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

شكرا جميلا استاذنا ابراهيم عطية علي المعلومات القانونية المفيدة التي توفرونها في هذا المنتدي , ربنا يعطيك العافية ,, وكم يكون جميلا لو افردتم لنا حيزا لقوانين الرياضة , وكرة القدم علي وجه الخصوص , الي جانب الاطر القانونية المعمول بها في ادارة النشاط الرياضي عموما , وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤسسات الرياضية كالوزارة والمجلس والمفوضية والاتحاد وغيرها ,, وما فات علينا في هذا الصدد ....:1 (26)::oao5: ولكم الشكر مجددا استاذنا ابراهيم



الاخ الكريم aaddil لقد اخجلتم تواضعنا بهذا الاطراء واحسب انه واجب علينا ونحن اعضاء بهذا المنبر العملاق آلينا علي انفسنا ان نكون جنودا مخلصين للرقي بالمنبر واعضائه الكرام الصفوة واداء الرسالة لخدمه الزعيم ** باذن الله سوف نضع طلبكم موضع التنفيذ مستقبلا
 وتقبل دائما مودتنا واحترامنا  وفقنا الله لما فيه الخير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نعم حقيقة وكلمة حق تقال في حق الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية فلقد ازال كثير من مناطق الظلام فينا فيشكر على هذا المجهود المقدر واضم صوتي لصوت الحبيب عادل لتحفنا بالقوانين الرياضية السودانية والاقليمية 
شكرا مرة اخر العزيز ابراهيم على هذا المجهود المقدر فهو معين يرتوي منه كل صاحب حاجة حسب وضعه 
*

----------

